# 2013 Onkyo AVR/HTIB Lineup Begins to Take Shape



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
While traditionally Onkyo has tended to announce their latest AVR Series before competitors like Pioneer, Denon/Marantz, Yamaha, Harman/Kardon and the lot, this year they are just now beginning to announce this year's models starting at the entry level going up to the 700 Series. Of particular note is that Onkyo has seemed to come back to reason in regards to 700 Series pricing with the $1000 TX-NR717 replacement the TX-NR727 retailing for $899.

Here is the Press Release:
"Built-in Wi-Fi and Bluetooth Technology Debut in Onkyo’s 2013 Entry-Level A/V Network Receivers

03/14/13 - March 14, 2013
Onkyo Launches TX-NR727, TX-NR626, and TX-NR525 Network A/V Receivers,

HT-S5600 7.1-Channel Home Theater Receiver/Speaker Package

Upper Saddle River, NJ: Continuing its reign as the world’s foremost creator of user-focused home entertainment products, Onkyo has unveiled three exciting network A/V receivers—along with an affordable home theater package ideal for first-time buyers—for the 2013 model year, pushing standards for performance and value to unprecedented heights at the entry-level.

The respected electronics company continues to forge ahead with enhanced features and functionality with following upgrades announced for its entry-level network A/V receivers:

Starting from the TX-NR626, built-in Wi-Fi is supported by a remote app that enables lossless audio streaming from iPhone® and Android-based devices, as well as app-controllable FLAC, Apple Lossless, Dolby® TrueHD, LPCM, and DSD hi-res streaming from NAS and personal computer via network and DLNA
Beginning with the TX-NR626, built-in Bluetooth technology will enable fast and reliable audio streaming from cellphone, smartphone, tablet, and computer
An expanded selection of music streaming services and internet radio providers (including Spotify, TuneIn Radio, and Last.fm) selectable via remote app
4K Ultra HD passthrough via HDMI® from media players and projectors (all three models) and Qdeo™ 4K video upscaling technology (TX-NR626 and TX-NR727)
Upgraded Audyssey MultEQ® room acoustic correction to equalize and calibrate subwoofers as well as satellites.
As the most powerful model on release, the THX® Select2 Plus™-certified TX-NR727 Network A/V Receiver drives through 7.2 channels equipped with Three-Stage Inverted Darlington Circuitry, making it an ideal choice for filling larger rooms with studio reference surround sound. The receiver offers Dolby® Pro Logic® IIz and Audyssey DSX® upmixing, and Whole House Mode for distributed audio in up to three zones. Eight HDMI inputs include MHL™ support for 1080p video from smartphone and tablet, while two HDMI outputs are featured to connect a projector and TV display.
Harnessing technology and making it easier to use is always a major priority, and to this end, InstaPrevue™ video switching technology and an elegantly simple HDMI-powered user interface are included. Remote app control, meanwhile, extends across three zones, supporting audio streaming from the local network and making it easy to search for the albums, playlists, and internet radio channels available through the receiver.

Users searching for exemplary audio-video performance on a tighter budget may consider the formidable TX-NR626 Network A/V Receiver. Three-Stage Inverted Darlington Circuitry—a sophisticated amp topology designed for high-energy output with minimal distortion—is present on the front and center channels. The TX-NR626 is suited to playing multi-channel movie soundtracks and two-channel music with a high degree of transparency. 4K Ultra HD video passthrough and upscaling—plus built-in Wi-Fi and Bluetooth technology—reflect the exceptional value of this fully featured A/V receiver.

With a useful amount of power, network connectivity, and streaming service implementation—along with provision for Bluetooth technology and wireless LAN via optional adapters—the 5.2-channel TX-NR525 Network A/V Receiver is a strong contender at the entry level. Six HDMI inputs, Audyssey MultEQ®, InstaPrevue™ technology, and Hybrid Standby (which maintains HDMI and network connectivity) are practical inclusions to streamline, simplify, and optimize the home theater system for everyday use.

For users seeking the convenience and performance of a professionally calibrated home theater system, Onkyo offers the HT-S5600 7.1-Channel Home Theater Receiver/Speaker Package. Newly compatible with the UBT-1 Bluetooth USB Adapter, the included receiver boasts Dolby® Pro Logic® IIz and Audyssey 2EQ® equalization for immersive surround sound. Multizone support via Powered Zone2 connections is also available on the powerful package. The eight-piece speaker set employs high-performance OMF drivers in the two-way front and center speakers, and an efficient yet punchy 120 W active subwoofer.

All models presented here are endowed with class-leading audio pre-processing and proprietary WRAT (Wide Range Amp Technology). This key to this acclaimed technology lies in Onkyo’s low-negative-feedback amplifier topology, which extracts the full dynamic potential in the recording. High instantaneous current capability, meanwhile, provides a deep reservoir of power to handle the sudden dynamic gains common to movie soundtracks, while noise-canceling closed ground-loop circuits assist with the clean and clear delivery for which the Onkyo brand is celebrated.

From its roots in two-channel hi-fi, and pioneering contribution to multi-channel home theater, Onkyo is now leading the way toward house-wide entertainment systems driven by powerful A/V processing hubs. Rapid innovation is leading to better-equipped products at all levels of the market, allowing consumers to enjoy the life-changing benefits of the digital revolution.

The TX-NR525, TX-NR-626 and TX-NR727 network receivers will have suggested retail prices of $499, $599 and $899 respectively, and the HT-S5600 home theater system will have suggested retail prices of $599. The TX-NR525, TX-NR626 and HT-S5600 will be available at retail in April while the TX-NR727 will be available in May."

With the HDMI Spec remaining at 1.4 since the x08 Series, it is pretty amazing that they have been able to find new features to justify the newer models. The TX-NR726 looks like it is going to herald a return of the 700 Series being a segment defining AVR.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I take back what I said about the 726. While it does go from Audyssey 2EQ to MultEQ, for the first time in the HDMI era this 700 Series does not have Preamp Outputs for all channels. Also, the 616 replacement forgoes THX Select2 Plus Certification which would lead me to speculate that the amplifier stage has been downgraded as the TX-NR608 was non THX and a good bit weaker than the first THX Certified 600 Series in the TX-NR609. So THX Certification lasted only 2 Series for the 600 (609 and 616).
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I take back what I said about the 726. *While it does go from Audyssey 2EQ to MultEQ, for the first time in the HDMI era this 700 Series does not have Preamp Outputs for all channels.* Also, the 616 replacement forgoes THX Select2 Plus Certification which would lead me to speculate that the amplifier stage has been downgraded as the TX-NR608 was non THX and a good bit weaker than the first THX Certified 600 Series in the TX-NR609. So THX Certification lasted only 2 Series for the 600 (609 and 616).
> Cheers,
> JJ


I wonder what prompted them to do this - it really seems like a major downgrade to the 700 series.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

ALMFamily said:


> I wonder what prompted them to do this - it really seems like a major downgrade to the 700 series.


Onkyo cannot seem to be able to make up their mind about the 700 Series direction. Last year it went up to $1000 while losing Audyssey MultEQ XT and this year the price goes down and at least it offers MultEQ only for it to no longer offer Preamp Outputs. It might have something to do with the 900 Series release.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Onkyo cannot seem to be able to make up their mind about the 700 Series direction. Last year it went up to $1000 while losing Audyssey MultEQ XT and this year the price goes down and at least it offers MultEQ only for it to no longer offer Preamp Outputs. It might have something to do with the 900 Series release.


It just seems like a way to phase a whole series out - the 700 series was their lowest price point series that offered pre outs which in my opinion was the prime selling point for them.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Indeed. The TX-NR709 remains the best 700 Series you can purchase by a country mile. With the HDMI spec the same, unless planning on purchasing a 4K/UHD TV, there is absolutely nothing to gain by using either the 717 or 726. Then again, most who would pay the early adopter tax to purchase a 4K TV would probably not be considering the 700 Series to begin with.


----------



## rworne (Mar 19, 2013)

I've also done some research on the upcoming models (I had a lot of luck exposing the entire 2012 lineup from Onkyo last April - including the Airplay dock and the two Airplay-enabled units). 

I found these models are coming out so far:

Onkyo: TX-NR525 TX-NR626 TX-NR727 TX-NR828 TX-NR929 HT-RC560 
Integra: DTR- 30.5 DTR-40.5 DHC-40.5 DTR-50.5

Higher units probably will not be out until late summer/fall.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

rworne said:


> I've also done some research on the upcoming models (I had a lot of luck exposing the entire 2012 lineup from Onkyo last April - including the Airplay dock and the two Airplay-enabled units).
> 
> I found these models are coming out so far:
> 
> ...


Hello,
Welcome to HTS. I think you are bang on in respect to when the upper level units are released. I am not familiar to what an AirPlay Dock is, but if it also provides video it would be an amazing app. Especially with HBO and Cinemax offering AirPlay support, I have really upped my usage, but cannot use my Denon's as it does not support video and have to use my Apple TV instead.
All the best,
JJ


----------



## rworne (Mar 19, 2013)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Welcome to HTS. I think you are bang on in respect to when the upper level units are released. I am not familiar to what an AirPlay Dock is, but if it also provides video it would be an amazing app. Especially with HBO and Cinemax offering AirPlay support, I have really upped my usage, but cannot use my Denon's as it does not support video and have to use my Apple TV instead.
> All the best,
> JJ


The Airplay dock is the Onkyo DS-A5. There's an Integra version too. It's an overpriced dock that does nothing remarkable. To give an example, it streams only audio over the network and it will play back only composite video from a device plugged into the 30-pin port. My iPad also claims it's not compatible with the dock, even though Onkyo specifies it is iPad compatible. The Apple TV does so much more at half the MSRP of this thing.


----------

